# Vektor kopieren (Inhalt, nicht Referenzen)



## Oli (30. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe einen Vektor, auf dem Panels und weitere graphische Komponenten liegen. Wenn ich diesen jetzt klone mit



```
textBoxCopyVector = (Vector)textBoxVector.clone;
```

dann wird mir zwar ein neuer Vektor mit einer neuen ID angelegt, aber die Inhalte sind referenziell identisch. D.h. ich habe in dem Vektor keine kopierten TextFelder sondern nur die Referenzen. Wie kann man das lösen? D.h. ich möchte nicht nur den Vektor geklont haben sondern auch alle Inhalte dieses Vektors?


Grüße

Oli


----------



## Guest (30. Jan 2008)

Java arbeitet grundsätzlich nur mit Referenzen. Also wirst Du auch im ersten Vector nur Referenzen auf die Objekte haben. Wenn Du wirklich 'Kopien' dieser Objekte brauchst, musst Du die schon selbst clonen.


----------



## Straightflush (30. Jan 2008)

was du suchst nennt sich glaube ich "tiefes kopieren"
Da wird halt irgendwie nen Stream von deinem Vektor erzeugt und dann wieder eingelesen

http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Die_Sprache_Java/Objektorientierte_Programmierung_mit_Java/45.html
hier steht was dazu, ganz unten auf der Seite


----------



## Oli (30. Jan 2008)

Hallo Straightflush,

besten dank, damit komme ich glaub ich weiter.

Grüße Oli


----------

